# Winemaker's log



## shen (Apr 5, 2012)

I have been looking for a winemaker's log that was simple to use, and free to replace my terribly disorganized notebook full of papers. I know some people are using brewtrax, and that's great. Other people insist on keeping paper copies, and that's great too. I just wanted something that would work for me, and that was accessible from anywhere, so here's what I did. I designed a simple to use spreadsheet in Excel that will allow me room to grow, should I decided I need more data. I then populated it with the data that was in my book for my 2011 wines in progress. Then, when I had it as complete as I could, I uploaded it to Google Docs. This now allows me to add data from my cellar using my smartphone. And best of all, it's backed up on Google's server so I don't have to worry about losing my data if my computer should happen to crash. 

Feel free to download and use this excel file I designed, and customize it to fit your needs. 
Winemaker's Log in Excel Format

Here's a snapshot of it in Google Docs:


----------



## jswordy (Apr 5, 2012)

KEWL!

I'm a Luddite, but I still think that's neat.


----------



## Luc (Apr 6, 2012)

Problem with winemaking logs is that it is a predefined scheme in which I need to fill in my steps.

Many of my wines do not follow a pre-defined scheme. This would limit my freedom in winemaking.

I stick to my notes as free text files in windows. 
In these I can freely describe every step I make with the observations I do.

Luc


----------



## Famineguy (Apr 6, 2012)

Shen. Thank you for sharing this. I have downloaded a copy.


----------



## shen (Apr 6, 2012)

Famineguy said:


> Shen. Thank you for sharing this. I have downloaded a copy.


You're welcome. PM me if you need any help.


----------

